# Mr or Miss Virign SAS 2011



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

just woundering,,

who is the oldest Virgin in this forum..lololol I hope it's me lololol

sometimes can't imagine my self having !!! with someone don't know y!!!:teeth

the good part,, that I still feel like a 16 y.o. boy sometimes lolol

I don't know y people think that it's (big deal!)

anyone watched

















Tom Cruise was really young in that movie!!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

this is the dirtiest movie!! u should be oiver 25 to watch it lololol for two weeks couldn't forget what I saw lolol










http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0084084/


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

im 19 and im a ****in virgin...****kkkkk


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm only twenty, butttt, I dunno. I don't think anyone would post it anyways. I already had sex, I was so bad at it at first too. lol

"is it in yet?" -A line said by me at my first time, LOL.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

so...i was wondering...any girls here wana have sex with me? I dont like being a virgin and i need a hug. I look like a big christian bale, and i am high on kpin rightnow.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

JamieHasAnxiety said:


> I'm only twenty, butttt, I dunno. I don't think anyone would post it anyways. I already had sex, I was so bad at it at first too. lol
> 
> "is it in yet?" -A line said by me at my first time, LOL.


Get out of here! Virgins only:bat


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

22 but almost 23 so I voted 23! road trip to the bunny ranch in nevada or amsterdam!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Get out of here! Virgins only:bat


If its any consolation I still suck at it, when I learn new 'moves' or positions or whatever, I'm like "I didn't know I could do that!" LOL. It's silly..

I would like to be a virgin again though.. :'(


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Sam1911 said:


> 22 but almost 23 so I voted 23! road trip to the bunny ranch in nevada or amsterdam!


we saw ur (handsome photo) from 98,, u can't be 22!! lolo ,, still looks great!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

yyyyyyyyyyy there is someone older than me 31! ekkkkkkkk,, as long as he didn't post his name,,,so I'm the older and I'm Mr Virgin 2011:boogie:boogie


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey, it's not so bad keeping our v-cards, I mean...NO STD'S MAN!!!, and...uh...yeah it sucks.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

27


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Over 35 :yay
Oh wait....:rain


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Almost 22. Holding out until I'm 50 though.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've been waiting for this thread


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not going tell you about my personal life. 

And you included every possible age except mine.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol, this is the poll of the year :clap


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Apparently there is no such thing as an 18 year old, lol.


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

:yay People my age are in first position! :group


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yay, I'm not alone. Now I can die happy.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

ouch there r members older than me!! I losssssssssssss,,,,,,,,,,,, ahhh, I need to cry!!

let me guess,,, Amocholes= still virgin,,,, now I know y he own a waterbed!!lololololol


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

It's a beautiful thing. Don't worry about what others think.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

half memebers r virgin lololol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

arpeggiator said:


> :yay People my age are in first position! :group


huh huh uh, you said "po-zishun" uh huh huh :lol


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

25 1/2 year old virgin, reporting in! 

(I chose 26 in the poll)


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

41 years old.


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

49. Does that put me into the "lead"? Maybe more like a lead balloon.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> huh huh uh, you said "po-zishun" uh huh huh :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Neptunus said:


>


Right on the money! :lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Is there a prize? An unlimited amount of porn? :lol


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

WintersTale said:


> Is there a prize? An unlimited amount of porn? :lol


Except that the winner will probably be too old to take full advantage of it.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

19


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

23.... grrrr it sucks


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

21 but it doesn't bother me


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

24 and still a virgin. I think it sucks. I think I may have found a person I like to lose my virginity to. But will see what happens in the future


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I have plenty of years. I'll start worrying on my death bed. :b


----------



## Nismo B15 (Nov 10, 2011)

23. If I don't break the cycle soon, I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Should have a option for yes too because under 18 I'd think most people would be virgins anyway.


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Im 17 and im a ****ing virgin.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

25 and counting.... thought I would have lost it by now, and now that I'm back at home I don't see it being lost anytime soon


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

36. The contest should be for who is the _most_ virginal at the oldest age (i.e., not having done _anything_ with the opposite sex -- not one date, not even holding hands). I'd be in the running for that for certain.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

there was a user a while back he was 56


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> 36. The contest should be for who is the _most_ virginal at the oldest age (i.e., not having done _anything_ with the opposite sex -- not one date, not even holding hands). I'd be in the running for that for certain.


I'm 41 and have never dated or kissed or held hands.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Who won?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey I know, the winner gets to have sex with anyone on SAS of their choice!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------

